# cub camp



## chelle2 (May 30, 2011)

Hurrah cub camp has been, gone and conquered! We have been trying to get organised for what seems like weeks, trying to get DSN meeting with cub leader, writing copious info sheets etc. M had a great time, skipped meal queues without problems. Another 1 to us.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

chelle2 said:


> Hurrah cub camp has been, gone and conquered! We have been trying to get organised for what seems like weeks, trying to get DSN meeting with cub leader, writing copious info sheets etc. M had a great time, skipped meal queues without problems. Another 1 to us.



Chelle lovely to see you posting,great news on cub camp x well done


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2011)

Great - and M knows more about how to look after himself, including diabetes, but also washing, managing kit, doing activities etc, including directing adults regarding diabetes, I guess?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2011)

chelle2 said:


> Hurrah cub camp has been, gone and conquered! We have been trying to get organised for what seems like weeks, trying to get DSN meeting with cub leader, writing copious info sheets etc. M had a great time, skipped meal queues without problems. Another 1 to us.



Fantastic news, glad all went well for M.
Now relax until the next time lol.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

Great news that camp went so well. It's very reassurring to me to hear these things can be managed. My daughter's next step is nursery at 3 yrs in October (just mornings), my mum looks after her when I'm working as the childminding didn't work out. Hoping with some good planning we'll be fine.


----------

